# Anyone know of a good vet near Roscoff?



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

I know I asked this question last year. We used one in St Pol de Leon but weren't very keen on him. Anyone used a vet for the Pet Passport anywhere near Roscoff? 

Thanks

Hilary


----------



## 93488 (May 1, 2005)

I also used a vet in St Pol de Leon in 2005 and found her very nice. Can't think of her name now but in fact I am just organising another appointment for the coming June. I use Dogs Away and find them very helpful. dogsaway.co.uk is their web site. I will let you know the name of the vet as soon as I can. THe location was very good and great parking outside the door. I will be going from Cork to Roscoff in June and am really looking forward to it.
Aileen


----------



## 93488 (May 1, 2005)

Is this the one you used. Maybe they are husband and wife. I found the lady very nice. Cabinet Vétérinaire Feydi Jean-Marc et Feydi Plantier Patricia 
zi des Carmes av Carmes 29250 SAINT POL DE LEON 

Aileen


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Aileen

Thanks for your reply. Yes, that was the vet clinic I used. IT must have been the husband - very brusque!!

I will try to arrange an appointment with the wife this time!!

Hilary


----------

